

True Blue: A brief history of ultramarine - Vigier
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/06/08/true-blue/

======
cactusface
The original paint made from Lapis Lazuli is only 2x-3x more expensive. 37 mL
oil: $11 synthetic, $39 genuine; 14 mL watercolor: $12 synthetic, $22 genuine

[http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--
i-284-390-043](http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--i-284-390-043)

[http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--
i-284-300-102](http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--i-284-300-102)

[http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--
i-284-600-106-LIST](http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--i-284-600-106-LIST)

[http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--
i-284-600-138-LIST](http://www.danielsmith.com/Item--i-284-600-138-LIST)

~~~
gus_massa
Probably now the price of the original paint is much cheaper that 400 years
ago. An interesting comparison is how many pounds of bread you could buy with
the price of a 37ml genuine painting now and 400 years ago.

------
BenoitEssiambre
Years ago I did this somewhat relevant art experiment:

[http://speedanatomy.blogspot.ca/2010/01/ikleinblue-
rejected....](http://speedanatomy.blogspot.ca/2010/01/ikleinblue-
rejected.html)

[http://ikleinblue.com/page1.html](http://ikleinblue.com/page1.html)

~~~
conesus
This is magical. I'd love to see you try to submit this again. I'm at WWDC all
this week and would be willing to show it to the App Store Lab, where actual
App Store employees could hear your argument in person. If you want to make
this happen, get the app running again and email me.

~~~
BenoitEssiambre
Thank you for the praise :D. It made me wonder if this thing would still run
so I got the ol xcode project from my archives, blew on it a bit to dust it
off, inserted it into xcode, pressed play and ducked (in case of an
explosion). But there was not even a spark. It ran immediately, albeit with a
black frame around the old iphone aspect ratio.

Surprisingly, three or four clicks later I had it running full screen and even
full iPad screen (which was but a dream when I made this app).

There's still a few loose ends such as making icons of proper dimensions but I
will email you once I'm done if you are still interested in trying to get it
past the guards.

------
jarco
And Here I was thinking this would be an awesome story about the Adeptus
Astartes :(

------
huuu
If I remember right this is why the old painters used a red color as
background and used grey on top of it.

Grey on red appears blueish. So this was a cheap alternative for the expensive
blue colors.

------
brobdingnagian
nigritude ultramarine?

